# Cruise Control - retrofit?



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Is it possible to retrofit cruise control on a TT?

I have noticed a couple of places sell the column controls is this to replace the unit on cars already fitted with CC as it is known to fail, or is it because a retrofit is a common/simple mod?

Is everything all there ready to plug in if I obtain the column controls or is a major amount of work required?

I suspect it's probably complicated and not economically viable to retrofit but thuoght I'd ask as I have been rather liking the CC in a car I've been driving recently and I also used to have CC in a Jeep Cherokee which was rather a good bit of kit too!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes you can retro fit cruise but you will have to make a section of wiring up or you can get some one to do it for you for abour Â£150 inc parts


----------



## t_tmoro (May 27, 2008)

I looked into this a little while back and it appears to be a fairly simple retrofit (for those with a basic electrical ability).

I spoke to a friend who used to sell audi's and he said that they used to sell around one every six months with cruise control. More don't have it as standard just because nobody was that interested when new.

A basic guide to doing it is here:
http://www.carbasics.co.uk/vw_golf_mk4_cruise_control.htm
I would suspect that it may be a good idea to find a better one before starting the work but at least it gives an idea of the difficulty/ease.

The TT shop do these installations but I think only as part of one of their chips where they also use the cruise control stalk to choose between ecu maps... might have read that wrongly though...

This ebay listing may be of interest:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-CRUISE-C...ryZ10372QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Note that it is for post '02 facelift models.
Another thing is that they have just put their price up from Â£150 to Â£175 in the last couple of weeks so may be worth asking for the cheaper price if you decide on this way..

Probably many other options, this is just what I came across when I was looking...

Hope it helps,

Steve


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Many thanks for the advice and links chaps, I'll check those out!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Speak to Wak (Vagcheck) or [email protected]


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

WAK also did mine takes a couple of hours, steering wheel has to come off along with some panels and covers etc to get the link wires through to the ECU and fuse box but well worth it for the result.

Brilliant way of keeping to the speed limit too, especially in an average speed check area area


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

APS did mine Â£150 all in.  Speak to Ed he did tell me he was thinking of doing another group buy cruise control saturday.


----------



## 225COOP (Jun 15, 2007)

Vagparts sell the OEM stalk for around Â£35 (+vat)
https://sslrelay.com/s74326199.oneandon ... 3J01C%3D29

And a partial loom for Â£18 (+vat)
https://sslrelay.com/s74326199.oneandon ... 0loom%3D29

Think this may be all you need :?:

Genuine Audi Parts and don't forget 10% forum discount :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the help and advice.

I'm going to APS next week ...uuuhhmm :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think you should have a read of the TTOC magazine about to arrive :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

John-H said:


> I think you should have a read of the TTOC magazine about to arrive :wink:


Ashamed to say John that I'm not a TTOC member yet 

I guess I'll be too late to get that copy of aboluTTe if I join now?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> I'm going to APS next week ...uuuhhmm :roll:


Kevin, have you thought of asking Ed to open a branch in Ashford? :wink: 
Your petrol bill would pay for their start up costs. :lol:
John.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Gem, why not convert you place into a garage and I can work from there instead?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should have a read of the TTOC magazine about to arrive :wink:
> ...


  Not another one! 

[smiley=gossip.gif] Shame on you. [smiley=gossip.gif] :wink: 
John.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I think you should have a read of the TTOC magazine about to arrive :wink:
> ...


No join now and you can be forgiven and also get back copys of the mag  www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## G-10 (Sep 22, 2007)

225COOP said:


> Vagparts sell the OEM stalk for around Â£35 (+vat)
> https://sslrelay.com/s74326199.oneandon ... 3J01C%3D29
> 
> And a partial loom for Â£18 (+vat)
> ...


Can any confirm these are the only parts that are needed to retro fit?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

G-10 said:


> 225COOP said:
> 
> 
> > Vagparts sell the OEM stalk for around Â£35 (+vat)
> ...


The arm is defo right and I am 90% on the loom but you will also have to make up a section of loom to join to the ECU as one is not avalable from VAG


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a kit from Teedside VW on ebay that sell all the items including the extra loom for the ECU.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Naresh said:


> There is a kit from Teedside VW on ebay that sell all the items including the extra loom for the ECU.


Just check the price with these guys I have seen them selling parts for 10x the price you can get them from the dealers


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Just joined!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

GEM said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to APS next week ...uuuhhmm :roll:
> ...


I know John!

I have my own lane on the M25 now, have you seen it?
It reads "M25 London Orbital, APS Route, KentishTT only"


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


 Top man


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Kev,

when are you at APS? I am there Wed AM


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

amzchhabra said:


> Hey Kev,
> 
> when are you at APS? I am there Wed AM


Hi;

Next Friday.

I chose a day when the wife was unable to go 
Might find the car gets a tweek or two more than I mention when I get home


----------



## LawrenceHutch (May 10, 2015)

Hi

I have an 2008 TT TDI that needs cruise control fitting (I couldn't do it myself) - can anyone recommend anyone near East London (E3 - Mile End) and let approx price?

Any advice would be really appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

LawrenceHutch said:


> Hi
> 
> I have an 2008 TT TDI that needs cruise control fitting (I couldn't do it myself) - can anyone recommend anyone near East London (E3 - Mile End) and let approx price?
> 
> ...


You do realise this thread is seven years old?

If you are close enough it would be worth giving Hazy Dayz a call, they fit for £205+VAT

http://hazzydayz.com/audi-tt-mk2-cruise ... 1783-p.asp

Armed with that price you could also have a haggle at the stealers.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

I wont post this in "Today I",but I have the steering wheel off so far and bought the bits for about 50 quid.

Tomatto90 does fitting and parts for around 90-100 quid , and if I was in the UK, or england somewhere ,Id have organised a trip to him.. just like Id have done a trip to WAK someday for mapping.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I bet he doesn't do the Mk2 for £90 :wink:


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I did mine myself for £40, got a second hand stalk ( indicator inc ) and ran a cable with a repair wire myself

The fascia of the cruise stalk has a trim that clips off which I used as a template to cut out The lower dash trim to take the cruise 
Coded it and job done

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

triplefan said:


> I bet he doesn't do the Mk2 for £90 :wink:


 :lol: duh me....eww mk2's in our section


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep mk1 only from me, you would get more responses posting in the mk2 section mate


----------

